# Exclusive Dog Food



## Marcia_Lacey (May 14, 2009)

Exclusive Lamb and Rice dog food does not have corn in it. You need to do better research


----------



## susan3 (Oct 2, 2009)

my dog was on exclusive when he died, all my vet bill latter I still have a dead dog. I now feed Merrick and wouldn't change my other dog are 100 percent better.


----------



## Mary3 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am checking out possibilities for new dog food. I am wondering why Susan blames Exclusive dog food for her pet's death, and why she feels Merrick is so much better. Thanks


----------



## Chuck_Campos (Jan 8, 2010)

My Chocolate Lab was raised on Excluxive Lamb and Rice. On occasions that have had to put him on something else temporarily. He looses weight very fast and does not appear to hove as much energy.


----------



## Lisa9 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have used Exclusive occasionally but it does have more grain products than I like in a dog food. I think it is better than many dog food brands but certainly not as good as Solid Gold, Merrick, Chicken Soup, California Naturals, and others of that level. I think if a person cannot afford to feed their dogs these top level foods that are mostly meat with very little to no grains, then Exclusive is at least better than most like Dog Chow, Ol Roy, Pedigree, Gravy Train and grocery store brands of dog food which are mostly corn/grain and grain derivatives.


----------



## laura4 (Apr 26, 2010)

hi i have a pom he just turned 3 in dec has been fine until the last 3 weeks started swelling in his belly and legs and ankles took him to vet they said he is not keep rotein in his body and his kidneys are splilling over which is causing edema swelling vet has him on k/d made by hills its 2 bucks a can he will not eat it iv tryed other things as vet said now there telling me to force feed him there is noway to force feed a cam a day plz help any ideas


----------



## Dick (Jul 26, 2010)

Beware! Used to feed our registered Weimeraner Exclusive Chicken and Rice until... profuse shedding and loss of the luster of her once beautiful coat. Went to a higher quality food....after 1 15lb bag the shedding stopped and the beautiful luster came back to her coat. Don't buy thier story on how good this food is....they get a kickback from PMI.....more you sell more you make. Be sure to research, research and research. Eukanuba works great for our breed.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dick- You went from an o.k. dog food to a real bottom of the barrel,Exclusive to Eukanuba??? Where did you do your research?? Eukanuba is total crap,I guess you must have looked up bad ingredients and then picked Eukanuba because they are all in there...


----------



## dianne (Sep 6, 2010)

I LOVE THE SIZE OF THIS FOOD. IT IS SMALL ENOUGH MY NEW PUPPIES CAN CHEW IT AND SWALLOW IT WITHOUT GETTING CHOKED


----------



## dianne (Sep 6, 2010)

EUKANUBA JUST HAD A MASSIVE RECALL ON ALL THIER FOODS


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,
I have 3 golden retrievers. They have done great on the exclusive dog food. However just recently all 3 seem to have a dull looking coat. They are brushed daily, and have the best of care. We did deworm them to rule that out. It is strange all 3 at the same time developed dull coats, unless exclusive changed their formula or something??? 
Perplexed in Wisconsin


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

That's because this dog food has corn gluten meal in it and dogs CAN NOT digest corn and the gluten is almost a poison to dogs. So this crap is just going right through them and if it isn't then it starts to cause issues. The fish meal and salmon oil contain ethoxyquin and banned preservative in human food. It also has a long of grain in it and a lot of dogs have problems with grains. I would recommend any of these foods.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Horizon Legacy
6.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
7.	Go, Grain free only.
8.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
9.	Artemis
10.	Fromm
11.	Merrick, before grain.
12.	Evo

The B list
1. Now, Grain free. 
2. GO, free Endurance, chicken, salmon only
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, ONLY!
9. Canidae
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland, Costco
12. California Natural


----------



## michelle15 (Oct 31, 2010)

fresh, never frozen chicken is always the first ingredient with exclusive dog and cat food, with the exception of the lamb and rice.
exclusive has just recently enhanced the formula, adding fiber from chicory root and added microbials, like found in yogurt. they added glucosamine and chondroitin to most of the formulas. it is a very good food, but, you can't expect it to fix genetic problems, illnesses, and, if not feed correctly, your pet won't get the recommended amounts of key vitamins and minerals.
to the earlier statement....eukanuba is crap


----------



## elias (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been feeding my 16 month old german shepard exclusive for about 6 months and he seems to like it. I also train for marathons and he could still run circles around me for 20+ miles. I have no complaints about this dog food.


----------



## Mike11 (Nov 27, 2010)

My German Shephard has been on Exlsuive, for large active dog, chicken, for all of his 5 years. People talk about his shiney coat and his energy. NON-Stop, He even qualifed as a Police K-9, for his drive and nose. My neighbor started to give her GS Exclusive, and she started to get complaints. I love it.....


----------



## Becky_Clark (Apr 11, 2011)

I've heard a lot of comments about Pet Food. We have 3 pets, a bichon-poo, a long-haired dachshund, and a short haired dachshund. We wanted to put them on a special food to help them be healthy. Our food choice was Life's Abundance. They have never had a recall of any kind. There is no corn , soy, wheat , colors, by products, corn or wheat gluten, and no preservatives. It is made with human quality ingredients and made fresh every week. They have dog and cat food , dry or canned and also treats that are made in a human bakery. The supplements are made in a human pharmaceutical facility . The nice thing is that it is shipped right to your door and at the price of fuel and depending how far you must travel to get your pet food, that is a good deal. I never feel that I have to worry about what I am feeding them and their coats are good and shiny and they have LOTS of energy. I was disappointed that there is corn gluten in regular Exclusive food.


----------



## ben4 (May 18, 2011)

were do go to buy exclusive online


----------



## ben4 (May 18, 2011)

have anybody heard of an infinity dog food somebody tried to sell me sum


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Ben - 
Do you mean Infinia by Exclusive? This brand is sold near me at a feed store, kind of pricy but doesn't look all that bad. They have grain inclusive and grain free varieties.


----------



## Mary17 (Oct 1, 2011)

I bought Exclusive large breed puppy food from my local feed store. It went moldy in two weeks. I stored it in an airtight container. It gave my puppy diarrhea. After numerous trips to the vets-she never found any worms, parasites or over grown bacteria. I switched the dog food to Eukanuba and within 3 days, the puppy no longer had diarrhea. I contacted Purina (PNI) who manufactures the dog food and they blamed the feed store. But, Cassie said "we siad by our product", nothing was done about from PNI. They did not even return my phone call when I called to follow up. I visited the feed store-they blamed Purina. I would never use another Purina product again and if you love your pets, do not feed them Purina products.


----------



## Sue_Garrett (Oct 9, 2011)

Exclusive killed my two Labs three weeks apart. First signs were dark stool. The vet said it might be to late. It was. I immediately change my Three Jack Russell’s to Science Diet as recommended by the vet. After a few months, one of the terriers began getting lumps all over and a horrible rash. One lump had to be operated on. After my own research I switched first to Taste of the wild, very good but a bit rich so I changed to Blue buffalo. I now have some happy doggies. Incredible difference in skin, coat, energy and overall attitude and playfulness.


----------



## Judy4 (Jul 16, 2012)

I was told that this dog food would be better for my dog than Pedrigree. So, I bought a bag and started to incorporate it slowly into my Boston Terrier's diet. Within two days my dog became violently ill and had to be rushed to the vet's on Sunday, where he had to go into "icu" after he collapsed after getting there. I was told he was the second dog brought into the emergency this weekend after eating Exclusive.


----------



## clintr (Jan 11, 2022)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> That's because this dog food has corn gluten meal in it and dogs CAN NOT digest corn and the gluten is almost a poison to dogs. So this crap is just going right through them and if it isn't then it starts to cause issues. The fish meal and salmon oil contain ethoxyquin and banned preservative in human food. It also has a long of grain in it and a lot of dogs have problems with grains. I would recommend any of these foods.
> 
> The A list
> 1. Orijen
> ...


No it has zero corn or corn gluten


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

The exceptional ingredients in Exclusive Dog Food were chosen to give today's dogs what they've always liked, and what they've always needed: real meat and real protein. It was true when dogs lived in the wild, and it's true today.


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

Marcia_Lacey said:


> Exclusive Lamb and Rice dog food does not have corn in it. You need to do better research


*Right*


----------

